
5 Quotes to Help You Maintain Entrepreneurial Persistence - alexalexander
http://www.computerscience-entrepreneurship.ml/2018/01/5-quotes-to-help-you-maintain.html
======
inetsee
One of my favorites:

"Wishing without work, is like fishing without bait." \-- Frank Tyge
(published a very long time ago).

Another list from last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13907413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13907413)

